# smith machine versus free weight bench



## mzack (May 9, 2011)

Which one do you prefer?  benching on a smith machine or a free weight bench? Why?


----------



## kevin (May 10, 2011)

Alternating between the two is best.


----------



## forman (May 11, 2011)

It's hard to say. Probably free is better than smith but when no spotter smith is perfect. I'm adding weights on the bar from week to week, I'm growing so as long as my muscles are working I'm happy.


----------



## highrich (May 11, 2011)

mzack said:


> Which one do you prefer?  benching on a smith machine or a free weight bench? Why?



Just free weight bench for me bro. I benched  a smith only on my first year of training. My pecs don’t get hit properly in a conditioned movement like on a smith machine.


----------



## Big Danny (May 16, 2011)

Unless I'm warming up, only free weights for a proper workout.


----------



## vip0 (May 18, 2011)

4mee2


----------



## yuris (May 19, 2011)

Smith machine is great when you don't have a training partner, and gives you more confidence to increase weight.

Both hit the muscle correctly, so they both work your pecks,but with the free weight you have to balance the bar, which stresses more the muscle, in consequence you will probably have a thicker peck and slightly bigger.


----------

